# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Complete List of Battlefield 3 Weapons

## Ket

Here is the complete weapons list for Battlefield 3:*

Assault rifles*

M16A4
M416
G3
Ak74M
AN94
KH2002
AEK971
F2000
ASVAL
Carbines
M4A1
G36C
AKS74U
SCAR H
A-91
SG553LB

*Light machine guns*

M249
M60
M27 IAR
M40
RPK
Pecheneg
Type88

*Sniper rifles*

MK11
SVD
SV98
M98B
M40A5
M82A3
M39
SKS

*Sub Machine guns*

P90
P90TR
MP7
UMP-45
PDR
PP2000

*Shotguns*

870 MCS
M1014
USAS-12
Saiga 20K
DAO-12

*Rocket launchers*

AT4
SMAW
RPG-7
Javelin
FIM-92 Stinger
SA-18 IGLA

*Pistols*

M9
M93R
MP443
MP412
Glock 17
Glock 18
M1911
T44
*
Misc*

M67 Hand grenades
M18 Smoke grenades
C4 explosives
M15 Anti tank mine
Claymore mine
60MM Mortar
M320 40mm launcher with grenades/smoke/shotgun
M26 MASS with shotgun/Flechettes/frag round/solid slugs

----------


## JD

I like that list of snipers. Seems like I'm going to have a lot of fun in BF3  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> I like that list of snipers. Seems like I'm going to have a lot of fun in BF3


 this .

----------


## Confucius

Omgawd look at those names

----------


## Dr. Doom

I wrote an article on this Ket. I felt like it was a huge deal  :Smile:

----------

